# Ruby-throated hummingbird



## e-spice (May 19, 2012)

The ruby-throated hummingbirds have came back for the summer. I took this picture tonight. This one is a female which doesn't have the ruby throat.


----------



## koshki (May 19, 2012)

What a great photo! I love my little hummingbirds...we've only had a few so far this year, but it is still early. Last year I had a "boyfriend" who hung out on the highwire in my backyard all day. I hope he comes back this year!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2012)

I finally saw our Rubythroat today! Feeder has been out for a couple weeks, and the food had been disappearing but I didn't know if it was from feeding or from evaporation. Now I know…

Excellent photo, e-spice!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 19, 2012)

Wow! Great capture! I must get my feeders out...


----------



## John M (May 20, 2012)

What an excellent photo. I had a male Ruby Throat come into my greenhouse a couple times last week while I was working. They're so cool to see up close! This guy was quite fearless and he just went about his business as if I wasn't even there.


----------



## JeanLux (May 20, 2012)

Cool photo !!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (May 20, 2012)

Nice shot!

Have not had a 'hummer in yard for some time now.
The crocosmia has yet to bloom...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 20, 2012)

Clark said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> Have not had a 'hummer in yard for some time now.
> The crocosmia has yet to bloom...



oke: My crocosmia has yet to break the soil...


----------

